# Mercury 30 HP 4Cycle Cutting Out



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

My guess: Sounds like a fuel issue...change the bulb on the gas line..had similar problem on a 20 merc


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah, I would have thought that too, but it happens once a day and that's it. I don't want to "misunderstimate" the idea that it's a computer code, but it's time to work my way through the fuel supply for sure. PS - we can find non-ethanol in Texas and that's all I use (it's a 60-mile round trip for me to get it so I stock up when I go). THANKS.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

my first start for the day was a b--tch then no problems


----------

